# Position of "nicht" in sentences



## alc112

Hi!! HOw are you?
would someone give some pages in German about this topic? I couldn't find anything because I'm not familiar to German pages yet.
by the way, this page is not working (it's in the resources thread)
Danke schön!!


----------



## alc112

I think everyboday has misunderstood me:.
I meant the position of "nicht" in the sentences


----------



## Ralf

alc112 said:
			
		

> Maybe my teacher was wrong. Very strange, by the way.


Oh no, It's not that strange at all. I simply didn't realise that your question was not about the definition of the term "Nichtstellung" but the consequences as to positioning of "nicht" in the linguistic sense. My fault, sorry.  

Ralf


----------



## piloya

alc112 said:
			
		

> I think everyboday has misunderstood me:.
> I meant the position of "nicht" in the sentences


Hi, 
I placed the same question some time ago. I'll try to find it and PM you,ok?


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

piloya said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I placed the same question some time ago. I'll try to find it and PM you,ok?


 
¡Hola!

¿Podrías porfa ponerla acá para que todos la veamos? Es que este tema me interesa muchísimo porque siempre tengo muchos errores al escribir "nicht".

¡Gracias! ¡Adiós!


----------



## piloya

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Podrías porfa ponerla acá para que todos la veamos? Es que este tema me interesa muchísimo porque siempre tengo muchos errores al escribir "nicht".
> 
> ¡Gracias! ¡Adiós!


 
ok, aquí la tenéis. Espero haberlo hecho bien. A partir del "post" 6 se centra el tema más sobre nicht. Quizás no sea todo lo que deseas saber sobre el tema, así que se puede continuar....


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Muchas gracias por el link. Sin embargo, el tema no es tratado en general, sino que hablan sobre una frase en particular. Por cierto, me llamó la atención que Whodunit dijera que "no podía generalizar". Supongo que hay algunas reglas que se pueden seguir al hacer una oración negativa con "nicht", me gustaría conocerlas.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Hallöchen, deutsche Herrschaften!

Man weiß schon, dass ihr brillant seid, aber diesmal  glänzt ihr durch eure Abwesenheit.  

Bitte  lasst uns nicht im Stich! Sonst  stehen wir weiter auf der Leitung, wenn wir den Platz des kleinen Wörtchens "nicht" finden möchten. 

Vielen Dank für euer Verständnis!

Freundliche Grüße.


----------



## gaer

jorge_val_ribera said:
			
		

> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Podrías porfa ponerla acá para que todos la veamos? Es que este tema me interesa muchísimo porque siempre tengo muchos errores al escribir "nicht".
> 
> ¡Gracias! ¡Adiós!


The only people who don't make mistakes placing "nicht" are natives. 

Gaer


----------

